# I need a weather report # 2.......terrible weather here....!!!!



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Mornin' guys and gals…....Last night around 7:00 p.m., it started raining lightly here in the Ozark Mountains. Then… it turned to some sleet and freezing rain, and that lasted untill about 10:30-11:00 p.m. Luckly it wasn't too heavy, and didn't stick as ice (I don't think) too bad. It quit for a short spell, and then it begin to snow…lightly again. Our local weather forcasted it to fall between 5-10 ", but up here you can't ever tell. Most of them people can't hit the ground with their hat when it comes to forcasting. I've always said that every weatherman needs a window in their office…... lol. But…... during the night it got heavier, and now at 9:00 a.m., it's still coming hard, and looks like to me, that we have about 4" on the ground. Snow forcasted to fall all day, and maybe into the night (?). I couldn't even send my wife to work to make me some woodworking money, so we're both stuck. But….. I'll be heading to my shop shortly where it's nice and toasty to make sawdust. It looks bad everywhere. I'm glad I've got plenty of hot ciffee in the shop…..!!! So come on and let us know how it is in your neck of the woods. Are you able to move, get into the shop, stranded, etc. I'll be keeping up with the reports, as I take my notebook laptop to the shop…..Start giving reports now…... later.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi neighbor

We are having moderate snow (what ever moderate is) at the present and f/c is up to 10 inches b4 it's over tonight. My weather deck has about 2 inches on it. Had a little sleet and ice last night but nothing like they were forecasting. Our weather persons have been acting like they are ADHD for the last few days trying to work everyone to a state of panic.

Since you are a hunert or so miles to our east it looks like you will get a lot more than us.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Joe:....Yea.. it's coming down pretty good now, and don't look like it will let up any time soon. We may get as much as they forcasted this time, the way it looks right now. I should be out on the lake today catching bass….... lol….....NOT….It ain't spring yet….I can wait, so I'll piddle in the shop….. later, neighbor.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 17, 2009)

It is dry is southern wisconsin. Just cold only -2 this moning, expected high of 14. Is going to warm up next week in to the mid 20's for highs.

wish I had heat in my shop.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Last accurate forcast…God told Noah it would rain for 40 days & 40 nights. Just guessing since then. Cold rain here in NE Texas


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm about a hundred miles north-east of you, and getting a steady snow, with about 3-5 inches on the ground. It has been blowing enough that it has my back porch covered, under the roof, which is unusual.

Unfortunately, my shop isn't heated so won't be out there today, and even if it was, I am on standby for extra coverage for the ambulance service, since it is such slow going out on the roads. I did the same thing during the ice storm last year, spent most of my four days "off" on a truck helping people get oxygen bottles and that type thing since most people were not prepared to be without electricity for their oxygen concentrators. Not so bad this time yet, since the power is still on.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Lifesaver:..I don't think I've seen you on before… if so, sorry I missed welcoming you to LJs, so welcome, and glad you could join our woodworking family of friends. You'll get good information and all the help you wnt and need. So…. where exactly are you located (you said 100 miles from me). You' re weather sounds as serios as ours here. Luckly our power is still on too. Hope it stays that way…...


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Nothing here yet, in Virginia, as of 12pm but the Governor has issued a state of emergency for the southern half of the state in anticipation?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sunny and pushing 50 in southern Oregon @ 9 AM


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Timbo:... That sounds serious where you are. Hope nothing comes of it, but you never know. Just try to be ready if it does happen. Good luck, and keep us informed.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Jim…...You lucky devil, you…... lol. Enjoy that weather for a bunch of us…...I hope all we get out of this is just snow…..later.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been hanging around here a couple months. Snow here now has changed from lots of small flakes to lots of big flakes and more wind. Guess it is about time to go build a snowman.

I think the whole state of Arkansas is under a state of Emergency since this morning also.


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

75 and sunny here in Tampa, Florida


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

No significant snow here in Cleveland, but it is 15 and feels like -2 with the wind chill!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings trimmer…..You gotta like being in Florida this time of year. Don't know if you live there year-round, but I'd like to be there right now instead of having butt-deep snow. I could even catch some big bass while I was down there…..... lol….


----------



## sawDawg (Jan 29, 2010)

A little snow here in Nashville. They are calling for 4-6". I'm guessing we might get 1 1/2" based on their past guesstiments.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings sawdawg:...... I know exactly where you are. My son and family live in Murphysboro. I talked to him last night, and he said the snow was supposed to be heading your way… guess it got there… watch the weather, and be safe. We have about 6-7" now, and big flakes are falling… it ain't over yet…....later.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well its 55 here in bama…a cloudy day with maybe some rain coming…dont have to worry on the snow..


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

No snow here in the Baltimore/DC area, yet. Just cold and windy.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

68 & sunny here in Phoenix! Of course I Don't live here, just hanging out for awhile, then back to the winter in Idaho.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, it's -2 at 2 pm in northern NH with a wind advisory. I'm too much of a coward to check the wind chill. Last night the fuel lines froze so the heaters shut down (Thank God, I stuffed the wood stove before going to bed or the water pipes would have frozen. I've had that in the past and don't wish that grief on anyone), so there was an army of repairmen here this morning as tonight is to be -10. (I've seen it -43 here once)

The cause, they said, was due to condensation in the fuel tank (kerosene) that's caused by it's being outdoors and condensation occurs because the sun beat on the black tank in the summer. They put in some de-icer and we hoping it clears itself up.

Right now, my question is why not paint the tank white this spring?

Any thoughts out there?

Gary, I chuckled over the Noah comment. and Trimmer, I was happier not knowing about Tampa!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Hermit…. Sorry to hear about your problem with the frozen fuel lines. Hope you get that fixed quick. Good the repairmaen got to you like they did. Even here in the Ozarks where I live, when it gets to about 15 degrees and below, I let the water drip in all the faucets to keep pipes from freezing. I 've done it for years, and had no trouble with them…. just a good precaution and an easy solution to an other-wize problem. Even as I type this, it's about 16 out side now, but the water is dripping…. and looks like we got about 7-8" on the ground now, and no sign of letting up yet….. Hope you get things taken care of….......later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nice here on the west coast, things will improve, just wait ;-))


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings grizz:..... hey…. you enjoy that 55 degrees for a whole bunch of us out here in cold country today. This is actually unusal for us to get this much snow. But one good thought….....it ain't real long till spring…..lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings TopaMax…... You're right…. things will improve as we go along, and that's all we can do is wait. I can still get into my shop, and right now that's important. I'm working on a little project as I type this, and trying to watch/ answer some mail, also… I got to quit one and do the other, or just go in and take a nap…..lol
I'm thinking I'm probably gonna do the latter, as I have a nap everyday around 2:00p.m….sounds good to me…


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sitting in ambulance now. Have less than half mile visibility with 6 or 7 inches in ground. Main highway blocked by multiple 18 wheelers stuck. Fun day here. At least nobody hurt yet.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Dang,

You guys have all the fun. The snow is going to miss us :^(


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, goodie, I got up the courage to look at the wind chill. 30-39 below zero tonight! I was happier not knowing. and Rick, I agree on leaving the faucets on drip. That's one of my routines when the temps drop.

My vacation begins in 49 days, but I'm not counting.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

We've gotten about an inch of snow in the last hour here in the Appalachians in North Carolina. The forecast calls for a steady snowfall until sometime Saturday night. I'll be stuck up here on my mountain for a few days… hopefully with power this time so I can hole up in the shop and really enjoy it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

A little sprinkle, almost cold enough to snow (+39) and very foggy. Northern AZ.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Autumn:....Thanks for letting me know what was on the hat…just curious..lol. I been to the airport in Atlanta myself. I use to play in a bluegrass band and we flew in there, and then drove to Marietta, Ga to play at a bluegrass festival…. tons of fun….


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Lifesaver: Ya'll be careful out there on the snowy roads. Dangerous business, those roads. I think it's tough job you guys have, and I appalaud you for it. Someone has to take care of all the idiots trying to drive in this mess….... lol…..Me…..I'll stay inside where it's safe and warm…inside my shop, that is….. lol….later.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hermit:.... Dang…. you made me cold just telling me the wind chill…bbbbbuuuuurrrrrr… oh….and don't forget to leave the faucets drippin, ok?......Right now we have about 8" on the ground…bbbuuuurrrrrr….


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

it was so cold today i almost wore shoes!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings LateNight Owl:... Don't believe I've talked to you before…..hello!!!!. You live in a very beautiful part of the country. I played a couple of bluegrass shows up in Ashville a few years ago… I really like it there. I live in the Ozark Mts. in Arkansas, and I wouldn't live anywhere else… live on Bull Shoals Lake…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Gene:.... Beautifuk country you live in also. I've been to Arizona a couple of times. Drove through once on my way to LasVegas, and stopped at the Hoover Dam for dinner,took the tour, then took a leak before leaving…... lol lol. I bought a turquoise ring from an Indian on the roadside there…selling jewelry out of a run-down lean-to. There are some poor Indians on them reservations..


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings webwood:.... I live in the woods in Arkansas…....what's shoes?......lol.
My Paw asked me one year what I wanted for Christmas. I told him "something to wear, and something to play with". He bought me a pair of overalls, and cut out the front pockets!!!!!!!!...... lol


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

snowed her in New Mexico yesterday ,
but mostly south and east ,
headed thru Oklahoma and may be the one in Arkansas now .

you all be careful out there !


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

check out my front yard
http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy79/rkwoods77/shop/snow.jpg


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings David:..... Yep….. we got it, ok. We've got about 8-9" of the white stuff laying everwhere. It was very nasty in Oklahoma, too. My daughter lives in Amarillo, and I got kin and friends in Lubbock, and they got hit with some rain, ice, and snow just like we did. I think it's finally stopped here…. hopefully. My son and family live up around Nashville, and they were gonna get it too….. It's bad all over for about 1500 miles.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Randy:.... Nice pixs. How much did you get in Levelland? I was just telling patron we got 8-9" here. Talked to my kin and friends in Lubbock today and Smyer…..... looks just like your pixs….. looks that way here ,too. Didn't slow me down from getting in the shop for a couple of hours today…...


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Rick. Nope, we haven't talked. I haven't posted much… but trying to remedy that now. 

The Ozark Mtns are gorgeous! There is a special feeling of peace there, I think. Can't blame you for choosing to live there. On the shores of a lake, too… man, you've got it all! What do you play? There is a lot of mountain music that goes on up here too.

I am a ways north of Asheville on a mountain near Grandfather Mountain. I've only lived here two years, but I'm loving it. Quite a change weatherwise from my previous 15 yrs in Savannah, GA. This snow will be mild (I hope!) compared to the Christmas morning ice storm on top of 2 ft of snow that left me without power (meaning no heat, no water, no shop) for four days. Couldn't get off the mountain for a week!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey LNO:.. I'm back… took a little supper break…red beans , cornbreard, and taters…... lol. Yea, I really like it here. Been here going on 8 years now. I love the woods. Ok-- what do I play? The guitar, mandolin ( a little), and up-right bass. Been playing music all my life, and bluegrass music for about 35 years. Good stuff.
Last year on January 27-28th, we had a very bad ice storm here in the Ozarks. Broke big limbs out of trees, severe damage for over a 100 miles around. Like you we had no power, heat, water, etc. No power for 8 days. Luckly, I have a generator, and we survived it, but it was nasty. Don't want to go through that again, ever. If it does happen, I'm ready for it this time…...... later.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Rick, yea, NOAA says you could be in for a long wintry nite. Just cold here in N.E. Illinois. My folks used to live in the Ozarks many many years ago. In a little town called Mountain View, Mo. I loved it there as a little kid, but now it done all growed up. Walmart corporate built a 36 hole golf course executive retreat and a 100 room motel about 5 miles outside of town. They damn near killed the town and never even opened a store there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Just saw the national weather, it must realy suck down where the snow isn't supposed to be ;-((

Wonder if this is the begining of the ice age? Evidence shows happened in a couple of years last time. The warming is a lot slower.


----------



## cyclone (Jul 21, 2008)

Received in excess of 12" today and expecting more overnight. Temp to be -16C with chill factor of -24C 
tonight. Should be clear tomorrow. In comparison, yesterday did my walk in shirt sleeves.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings U.L…... I think the NOAA is right… I just checked our weather. We have 8-9" now, and another 1-2" expected overnight. Low of 19… not too bad, but already snowed in , so 2 more " ain't gonna matter.
I know exactly where Mt. View, Mo is. Have played bluegrass festivals all over Missouri. We also have a Mt View, Arkansas. Little known is the fact that John Grissum, the writer, is from there. His parents still live there….later.
I really hate Walmart. They are about the only place here to buy grocries, and I hate every minute I'm in there…....lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings cyclone:.....Now that's cold…..bbbbbbuuuuuuurrrrr.!!! It was nice here also yeaterday. I worked out in my yard burning some leaves, got up a 1/2 rick of firewood to keep good and dry(got a fire going now), and tried to prepare for what was coming….. grocries, smokes, the usual things for a storm.. I'm ready now, and I can still get to my warm shop to make dust (nice 72 degrees)...........l On a lighter note, I've been to Canada one time. My sister and b-i-l lived in Ohio. We drove up to Sandusky, Ohio, and caught the ferry that took us to 3 big islands in Canada. One of the islands had a wine mfg. co, and you could "test" all the wine you wanted. We went up in August, and it was so friggin hot, I thought I'd pass out from the heat….... lol. We rode bicycles all over the island….. that'd kill me now…..... lol. later.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Now you've got me dreaming of New Orleans red beans and rice. That would be some great comfort food on a snowy day.

Only a few inches here so far. But that's no guarantee I won't lose track of a short-legged dog in a snow drift in the morning!

The ice storm was brutal. Hundreds of downed trees around and severe damage to the rest… except, of course, the neighbor's tree up the road with a couple of big, beautiful burls growing on it that I'd like to have. LOL


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Mary Anne(can I call you that?). I' ve had the red and rice there, along with Cajun crawfish…..um um…good.
That's funny about the short-legged dog. I went to MardiGas when I was in the Army at Ft. Polk, La. in 1967.
About the ice storm here…. we had the same here.Over $33 million dollars in damage, and we're still cleaning up a year later…I had damage to my house from falling trees, etc. Pretty bad ordeal.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick, you just keep the head down, the blankets pulled up, coffee on the stove and make yourself a little comfort food like L.N.O. was talkin about. My preference is Chili over Frito's, smothered in grated cheddar cheese.
I like red beans and rice with andoui sausage in it. But I had this Chili dish out west some where and it became my winter comfort food.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings all:... I didn't know this was gonna turn into a chat room about the weather…...lol.
But it's fun to know what's going on in your neck of the woods, and across the country, and /or world…...
Haven't heard anything from the "down under boys" yet…..... must be hot there…....lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey U.L.:... Now you got the right idea. I like everything you mentioned, especially Chili and fritos> My mom used to call it Frito Pie… good grub. Plenty of coffee, too. I have to ask.. what is andoui sausage? Is that like Polish or Kielbasa sausage?.....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like you all are getting a taste of Portland, OR weather. They have what they call silver frost; ie, freezing rain that coats everything. It breaks down power lines and trees. They usually get it a time or 2 a year ;-((


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello everyone, lets just call this a snow day.
Glad to see everyone is working on his or her progect> HEHEHEHEHAHAHA
What a long post, maybe a record.
Well it's 10:23 pm and still 66 degree's here in Tampa Florida.

PS Rick i no a good place here for bass fishing


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick, sort of but it is a spicy Louisiana Cajun style sausage. but you can use polish or kielbasa. For a quick fix for red beans and rice, I like Zatarains box mixes. Add water and sausage and cook till done. I always add a little extra Old Bay Seasoning just to kick it up. By the way, I shortened the spelling, Andouille is the correct way to spell it.


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here in Montreal Canada it is presently -3 F. With the wind chill it is - 25 F. Where I live there is nothing but a wide open field across the road and so the winds are always strong. I wasn't going to go out in the cold today but I'm working on a project in the shop and needed some bolts. It could have waited until tomorrow… but once I get on a roll I hate to stop. The wife had to call me 3 times for supper. Yep… really got into it today!

-Bobby


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Sure, call me Mary Anne. Please do. Just don't call me late for dinner as the saying goes. Especially since this post is inspiring my menu for the week. Chili and Fritos sounds good for Sunday, UnionLabel.

trimmer: I'm antsy to get busy on my bathroom cabinet project in the morning. 
66 degrees in Tampa sounds good right now, but it's even going to be better when it's 66 up here in July.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, Union Label for the reply on the sausage. I really like cajun food. Every year a bunch of us go to Toledo Bend Resovior in Louisanna for bass fishing for a week. We stay on the La side,and eat all the crawfish, peel-em- and -eat-em shrimp (spicey Cajun-all), ettoofay(?), gumbo(um um good), and bullyea…...only thing is, I 'll get serious heartburn after all that…...... carry plenty of Rolaids and tums…... lol. I'll have to try your receipe with the sausage and look for Zatarains. I use the Old Bay seasoning quite a bit…..good heartburn…..lol.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Bobby:...Glad to hear from the Canada guys. Now that is very cold… bbbbbuuuuuurrrrr. I hope it doesn't do anything like that here, but you never know. Hey… I know how it is when you get to the shop.. hard to leave when you got it going. My wife's had to call me more than that for supper… time I get there ,it's cold. I think I would have waited on the bolts with that weather…..a better days acoming….


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Mary Ann, Me, I'd be goin for some low country pulled pork BBQ with that vinegar tangy mop sauce. Your close enough to be there for Saturday Lunch. Have that with some good old mac and cheese and a big glass a sweet tea. Stick a fork in me I'm done.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Toledo Bend, good bassin hole. My son and I are gearing up for a Canadian Small-mouth bass venture this year and looking to Falcon Lake in Texas for next year. Would like to get one of those 12 lb beauties they have down there.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you fellas been checking my kitchen or what? Fact is, I've got a pork butt waiting to go in the smoker - if I can get through the snow to get to it - and already planning on pulled pork later this week. Always got a jug of sweet tea handy, too.

Snowing again… a real pretty powder. Short-legged dog is still safe.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

We been going down to T.B.R. since 1985, and have caught a ton of good bass. We go down in March when they are spawning. Hard to believe the water is in the low to mid 60's, but those bass move up in the grass, and we have a ball. I catch most of mine on finesse worms and Watermelon seed/ Pumpkin Green Flukes. My biggest bass so far has been just a little over 9 lbs. Took a lot of years to find that baby…...lol.
I know a guide on Falcon Lake, or use to. He may be retired now, it's been so many years.. can't call his name right off.. I've got it somewhere. Have you ever fished Amistad Lake in Texas/ Old Mexico? Great lake, but HUGE…... they call it Big Friendly. By the way… you talk like a chef… are you? or do you just like to cook?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

just have a little blitz here for the last 22 ours in the south of Denmark 
and it´s so freaky fun to see all those people toss around and make 
pioetts on there sommertires instead of what they shuold have had (wintertires)
so it has been a very long shift , glad there is only two more hours before it ends

have a very plesent weekend everyone

Dennis


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick, I have worked as a chef and as a cook. Cooked in the Fire House for 15 yrs. I cook at home now everyday for the wife. I can cook in just about any cuisine. I was formally trained in a culinary school. I loved the Fire Service too much to give it up.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Mary Anne, I wasn't peeking, it's just good common sense that a lady of the south would be prepared or have an alternative plan.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Dennis, you have a nice week end too. Thanks for joining in.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

U.L.:.. I thought you might of learned some cooking somewhere by the way you talked. Just had a notion. 
Just went out into the sunroom and looked out, and it's snowing again. Looks like we might have about 10" now, and now more coming. I'll need some sleddogs to get to the shop in the morning… if I can open the door….lol. Now I know what an Eskimo feels like, except I don't have a Husky to snuggle up to… It's 14 degrees now.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

rick, Yea, my son and I did look at Amistad, but we were floored by the size. We fished Lake of the Woods in both the U.S. and Canada and have spent 18yrs learning that lake system. We got the topo map for Falcon and we were able to break it down fairly easily. Since we don't know too much about Amistad and the surrounding areas, we will have to spend more time doing some research. We picked Falcon also because it is one of the comeback lakes in Texas. They say that the bass fishing there is supposed to only get better over the next 5 yrs.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok Dennis….. you have a good weekend too, and stay out of the shop. You might get sawdust on you…..lol

Mary Anne… if it's snowing again like it is here, that short-legged dog might be in trouble in the morning…lol.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick, my temp here is 16F. I heard Oklahoma got some real bad icing from this storm. Oh well, time to go to bed. Talk to you all later. Have a great and productive weekend.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sure rich I have dishwasher that need some atension 
there is no free time for the lazyone allways work

Dennis

see you all


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

.

Ok U.L. Good night… stay warm… talk to you later.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Still a toasty 18 degrees here and a gentle powder falling. I'll send the long-legged dogs out first just in case.

Y'all stay warm, safe, and well fed.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok Mary Anne… good to talk to you. My daddy always said" a stranger is just a friend you ain't met yet". Well.. I met a stranger tonight, and a nice one I might add. Watch that short-legged dog!!! It may be butt-deep in the morning….lol. Good night, and talk to you again.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

The snow started here during the night about 3-4 so far, 16F this morning


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, it made it to -10 this morning, but the fuel lines did not freeze, nor did the water pipes, so life is good. 48 days to vacation.

The real reason for the vacation is to explore possible places to move for retirement. Right now we thinking of somewhere along the Shenandoah Valley in Virginia.

Anyone from there in here?


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey John, I live in the Shenandoah Valley. Let me know if I can help with info.


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

about 4" here in central virginia and still coming down hard. forecast is 6"-10" before its over. will probably have to go over to the little regional airport later to clear snow as we have a medevac helicopter there. maybe I'll put on a venison roast later for dinner (if power doesn't go out) everyone be safe out there and have some fun.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks, Tim.

I'm not sure this forum is the correct place to write this, but I'll do it anyway in case there are others interested in reading this.

Since my wife is a foreign trained physician who elected not to get her medical license in the US, and will complete her master's in health administration in March, we need to be someplace close to a hospital/clinic for her work as an administrator. We also want balance this with a small town-rural type of lifestyle that includes property with about 3+ acres. I would like some organization close by that offers adult education too. Trout fly fishing close by would be icing on the cake.

My only experience with the valley was driving down Interstate 81 last year in a rainstorm. From my research, I thought of looking around Harrisonburg, Lexington, and Roanoke. Where else would you suggest we look?

I appreciate any input.

John


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

27 this morning in East Texas. Dreary looking but no rain this morning. Fired up the fireplace and trying to talk myself into doing something productive, but not trying too hard.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

It was 70 and sunny here yesterday. I was able to get some shorts and tshirts out. It was nice being able to open the doors and windows to ventilate and get rid of the stale musty air in the house. Up until yesterday we have had everything from rain, fog and even snow in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Mornin' guys and gals:.. I just got back on line a minute ago. Had to get that first big cup of hot joe, and get my heart started and my eye open…. lol. I woke up to about 10 - 11" on the ground, but it has stopped now. I think it is over for us, as the weather channel showed it has moved out of here. Looks like it's moving towards Nashville and on East. It's coming your way, if not already there.
Hermit: I see you're back on.. glad to hear nothing busted last night. Keep that water dripping….lol

Timbo and Davy:... You guys keep an eye peeled , and watch for bad doings on the snow…be safe and warm.
rsmith71:.. I got kin in East Texas, also. Don't sound too bad in your neck of the woods.. cold like everywhere. Sounds like you didn't get the snow. maybe it missed you. It's 13 here now in Arkansas. I'm gonna try to trudge the snow later to get to the shop.. after I get a fire going in the fireplace, also.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings MedicKen:... There won't be any "airing out" around here for a long time. I stepped out a bit ago, and the air is so cold, nearly took my breath…...lol. 70, huh….? That's spring-time around here.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Still snowing here, 5-6 inches now, still warm and cozy in the basement shop.

*John*, sent you a PM.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

1 degree when I got up a 5:20 but a lot warmer now! 12 degrees


----------



## westside (Nov 14, 2009)

Woke up to 2 degrees this morning. Had to run to the store and get some gas on the way. The wind chill must be at least -10. It was pretty damn cold pumping the gas. LOL! It is now a balmy 5 degrees now, with the high of 14.

How many days until spring?


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Rick, looks like we got about 5-6" here in livingston tn. think the worst is over with but we will probably get another inch or so. had to go get my wife last night at 9:00 and the roads were pretty bad but no traffic.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Morning Rick, just got signed on. We're havin' a heat wave here, 21 degrees.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like the everywhere but the west coast is cold and snowy. Hope everyone stays safe and indoors till we get a little relief.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Good morning all! I woke up to about 8 inches of snow this morning - short-legged dog managed fine  - but it is cold and the wind is whipping over the mountain making it c-c-c-colder! Heater is on warming up my shop and I am on my way to see if I can figure out how to build a wall hung cabinet for my bathroom.


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

now up to 6"-7" and in the twenties, forecast has been upped to 7-14" still snowing hard. I,m watching tv and drinking coffee. boys outside playing in snow.


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

I went to bed last night with snow coming down and woke to this

central North Carolina near the Zoo. It's about 2 to 3 inches.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

Here in Norman, Ok. I've got 3/4 inch of ice on the trees and truck and 7 t0 8 inches of snow on the ground with temps in the mid 20's. Power was out for 10 hours yesterday, still a bunch around the state with no power. Thursday night the dang weather man said 1 to 2 inches of snow, maybe. I guess "maybe" was right. LOL Can't complain, others have it much worse.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

I just came in from plowing, were in the 7-14" range now here in Shenandoah Valley Va.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Guys and gals:.... Well I'm back on line for a while. I had to go out and sweep a path to my shop. Went in and checked the heat (I left in on all night to stay warm and cozy), and it's a comfortable 70 degrees in the shop. Grabbed a ruler to check the snow depth. I have a flat wall (retaining wall) around the shop, and it's the flattest place to check. Looks like we got 10" +/- .010….lol. The sun came out, and it's warmed up to about 34 now, and melting….. very good. Come in and had dinner, so I'm good to go untill it's time for my nap around 2:00p.m….... lol. Also built a hell-roaring fire this a.m., so It's toasty in the house….I think this stuff has finally moved out of here. The little town I live in only has 1 snowplow ( a pickup with a scoop on the front), so he's working seriously overtime…lol.

UnionLabel: I'm gonna have Chili and Fritos with Cajun seasoning tonight for supper. You made me hongery last night talking about that…..lol.
Darrell: Glad you're ok in Ok. Ice is scary, and snow on top of that.. nasty. Glad the power is back on and you're safe. Like I've always said…. these weathermen can't hit the ground with their hat..they all need a window in their office.
Timbo:.. I really like the Shenandoah Valley…beautiful country. I play bluegrass music, and played all over. Do you know where Maggie Valley is? Good music there…... I use to travel several states with my band playing the outdoor bluegrass festivals… sooooo much fun…

okwoodshop:.. How far are you from Nashville? Actually how far from Murphysboro? My son lives there. Just wondered how much snow they got?

My wife hasn't been able to get to work for 2 days cause of this mess. I'm the "silent partner" in her business, so I figure I've lost money for 2 days work…...lol lol. I'll just dock her pay….... dream on, dude…...... later.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

WOW! You poor folks in Ok. I hate ice!


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Living between Joe and Rick, we have plenty of snow here too. Tried to drive to the shop today but the snow plows left quite a barrier for me to get through when I had to turn off of the main highway. I didn't make through even though I had some speed up in my 4WD pickup. One of my business partners lives above the shop and is working today so I'm sure everything is okay. I probably wouldn't have attempted to get there but we had a shipment come in that the UPS driver left at one of the convenience stores yesterday because he couldn't get to the shop.

John,

I'll bet you and your wife would fit in here and the snow or ice is pretty rare. 
http://www.eurekaspringswebcam.com/cam2-beaver-lake-cabins.html
Fly fishing for trout is good here but not quite as good as over by where Rick lives. I included a link to a site that has a webcam set up in a couple places. It's very small town here.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Rick….I agree 70 is definately spring like. I would much rather have those temps than what you guys in the midwest and east coast are going through. I wish it would stay like this, 70's, in the summer here. We average low 100's in the summer with 110+ days not uncommon.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings lwllms:... So you live over around Eureka Springs, do you? Right in town, or where? I
ve been over there a couple of times. They have a bluegrass festival there in the summertime, but mainly there to go to a wedding at a big fancy hotel that was built in the 1800's, I think. Tourist attraction town, and is not for me. But so is places like Bull Shoals and the White River over here where I'm at. 
But I have to agree…. the trout fishing is super-douper here on the White. I live about 2 miles from the Bull Shoals Dam, and the White River, too. Funny thing…. I've never fished the W.R. in all the years I've lived here…always fish B.S. lake for bass….. it's one of the toughest lakes to catch fish I've ever been on.

MedicKen:.. Well… did you get off the ambulance run, or are you still at it? This much snow is rare for us, and any snow fall is far between. We do get a bunch of rain, though. It's very beautiful here in the spring and summer, and not too hot… not as hot as you…I haven't ever seen 110 degrees here… don't want to….. lol.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Rick,

It 68 and sunny here in Los Angeles.

Bothus


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Bothus:... As far as your weather…...you lucky dog, you…...lol. We really caught it up here in the mountains. I"ve got about 10" still on the ground, so far. Don't you wish you had some of this in L.A.?
I think it's all over for us though. It warmed up a little today, and started to melt . So tomorrow it's supposed to warm up more, and will melt even more. It'll probably take 2 weeks to get rid of it all…........ thanks for giving a California report…....... later.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

lwllms, thx for the link. Very interesting! Would you believe my grandmother on my father's side was rasied near Eureka Springs? We drove though there on our way back from Dallas last year. Pretty country there!

It's -13 this morning up here, the heat and water still work, and 47 days to vacation, so life is good.

Looks like the south will get 2 more storms this week.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Went out to get the paper this morning, the snow stopped, 3 whole degrees out there. Brrr
Eureka springs, a great little town, we used to go a couple time a year when we lived inTulsa. I remember being there one evening when they were filming "Pass the ammunition", an off beat film from the 80's.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Rick, I live in town, little more than a stone's throw from the Post Office downtown. But I live on a secluded street where even locals can't find my house. I see more deer on the street than people and it's rare to have a vehicle on the street. The shop is also in town and a short drive away. Chris Schwarz will have an article about our little company in the next issue of Popular Woodworking.

The town is a tourist town and has been since it's founding in the 1800's. Tourism is a clean industry but not known for its high wages.

John, it is pretty here and fly fishing was important to me when I moved here from my native Colorado 30 years ago. I used to enjoy fishing our end of the White River but the pressures of being self-employed combined with an arm injury have moved fly fishing down the scale of priorities for the last few years. I was given an uncle's custom made bamboo fly rod a year or so ago and I intend to put it back into use. I do need to figure out how to match a proper modern line weight to that old treasure. My uncle taught me to cast with that rod that was made in 1947. Back when I did spend a lot of weekends and evenings on the river here, I caught and released t a lot nice fish.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

here in Denmark the snowy weather had stoped just shoveled all 5 hours now, so now
I can rest untill the next blitz arive tuesday it´s just under feezing point and only a mittle
wind so the chill factor is abaut -13degrees celsius even that there is a beuetyful son and
nearly a blue heaven

Dennis


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings all:... I think the snow is over for now, at least. It was supposed to get down to 8 degrees last night, but it never made it… thank goodness. I'm just getting on line (10:06 a.m.), and it's already warmed up to 28, so we should see a melting trend, hopefully. Still lots of snow to melt. But they are clearing the roads pretty quick, so may not be too long before we can get out and about….......

Timbo:... Man, it's still cold where you are…. 3 degrees…...bbbbbuuuuuurrrrrr. Hope you get a warm-up… lol.
John… Glad everything is still working good and not froze…. where is Fish Pond? -13?...bbbbuuuuurrrr, again.
lwllms…. That's great that Popular Woodworking is gonna do a story on your company. That'll give Southern ww companys a good shot in the arm, and hopefully get you some more business… never know…....That's the way it is over here (tourisum). These folks around here have to live through the winter on what they make in the spring and summer….. they count on tourist dollars to make it…....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings to all the LJs… Guys and gals: Thanks for all the weather reports from around the country. Ya'll were better than any weatherman, anyday…. lol. It was interesting to see what was happening in your neck of the woods, and all the comments were great. Some of us got off the weather, and kinda got into a "Chat" forum, which was good ,also. It's like Mark said, we need one to kick around other stuff…. not just ww alltogether. That's what's nice about the Coffee Loungs. One thing we can be sure of: in June, July, and August when it's so friggin HOT, we'll wish we had this back just for a few days…... So thanks again, everyone..it was fun…..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

SPRING IS COMING !!!!

i was just out on my back porch ,

THE GEESE ( NOT DEGOOSE ) ,

WERE FLYING NORTH !!!!


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Rick, Fish Pond is in northern New Hampshire in the town of Columbia - too small to have its own post office. It's right in that upper western corner of the state next to Vermont and Quebec.

Here's a link:

http://www.allroutes.to/columbia/fishpond/


----------

